# Updates on pregnant mare Cookie



## Madison H (May 18, 2015)

Sorry I have not been posting updates on Cookie, but I was not seeing any changes. I am starting to see changes again and decided I should post some new pics so here they are. At this this point she could be at 317 days.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 18, 2015)

She is looking great and has certainly progressed since your last update. She has been sneaking off to the milk bar to steal supplies






When you get a chance can you take one from behind down at her level so we can see how the foal is travelling.

Im very envious of the sunshine lol


----------



## Madison H (May 18, 2015)

I was going to upload one of those when I noticed I didn't take one so I will get one on here soon!


----------



## Madison H (May 19, 2015)

Pics from today! The most days she could be at is 318 days. How far away do you think she is?


----------



## lkblazin (May 19, 2015)

Quite the bit of changes since last post. Looking very nice


----------



## Madison H (May 19, 2015)

Yeah, I am so excited to see her little foal. I am hoping it is soon!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 23, 2015)

She's looking a lot like our mare - Koalah (as far as progression). Maybe a little further along in the udder department - but not much.

Koalah is at 314 days yesterday and foaled in 2013 at 333 days Tory, our other mare, is at the same day but is much smaller than Koalah - both in belly and in udder - but she carried to 345 days in 2013... I will have to do some looking to figure out what each mare has foaled at before 2013.

What/who is Cookie bred to?


----------



## Madison H (May 23, 2015)

Cookie is bred to our stud Pumpkin, and here are some pictures of Cookie today. Thanks everyone, and here is a picture of Pumpkin too.


----------



## Madison H (May 23, 2015)

Here is a comparison of her belly and another picture from today. Anybody got ideas of when she is due? She should be at about 322 days at the latest!


----------



##  (May 23, 2015)

Looks like baby is moving into position, as momma is looking more slab-sided. Nice udders, and baby moving forward of center. Now is the time to watch momma very closely.


----------



## Madison H (May 23, 2015)

What do you guys think of my maiden mare Amarillo? I don't know how many days she is at. These pictures were taken today.


----------



## Madison H (May 23, 2015)

This are some more pics of Cookie tonight.


----------



## Madison H (May 24, 2015)

Her belly has become wide again! Not much other change, she let me feel her udder finally and it is pretty hard. Oh the joy of waiting!!


----------



##  (May 24, 2015)

But better elongation today!


----------



## Kim P (May 24, 2015)

Pretty girls


----------



## Madison H (May 25, 2015)

Thanks I am so excited to have foals, but I guess I can play with the little lambs we have till our little foals come! We have katahdin sheep.The one in the picture is my little ram lamb, Peanut!


----------



##  (May 25, 2015)

How adorable!!


----------



## Madison H (May 25, 2015)

Thanks we have 26 now and only one more ewe to have babies, maybe Cookies baby will come first!


----------



## Kim P (May 25, 2015)

So so sweet!


----------



## Madison H (May 26, 2015)

Here are some new pictures of Cookie, again not much change, and a comparison of her udder from a little over a month ago! Thanks for all your help everyone!! If anyone out there has a mare with a baby bump please share, I would love to see it! Thanks!


----------



##  (May 26, 2015)

Look how nicely that udder is changing!! Baby still laying sideways, which is just perfect, udder filling nicely, nipples separating.....just about all you can ask for!! She looks great!


----------



## Madison H (May 27, 2015)

Thanks, this is my first foal and I am just hoping everything goes as planned! Soooo excited!!


----------



## Madison H (May 28, 2015)

327 days! Her udder was very hard and she would not let we go near it today, she usually lets me get quite close and touch it a little. Barely got a feel. Even in the pictures her udder seems a bit fuller! Maybe it will be coming soon! What do you guys think! Close??!


----------



## Madison H (May 28, 2015)

Here are the pictures!


----------



## Madison H (May 28, 2015)

Forgot to post these with the rest of the pictures so here they are!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 28, 2015)

Definite progress Madison I don't think you have very long to wait.






She is elongating and also shopping in the udder department. A couple of good rolls should help line baby up.

best of luck for a safe delivery


----------



## Madison H (May 29, 2015)

Guess what, we have wax!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 29, 2015)

I would keep close eye on her. Don't go anywhere and check on her frequently. A lot of mini mares foal during the day. If she holds until night, stay near where she is put at night. How Diane (Castle Rock) sleep next to her. If you have to use restroom, find a spot next to her. Not much longer, probably by morning.


----------



## Madison H (May 29, 2015)

Ok thanks, I will keep a close eye on her!


----------



## SummerTime (May 29, 2015)

She looks very ready!! Don't blink! Lol


----------



## Madison H (May 29, 2015)

She had a healthy colt! So cute. What colour do you guys think he is going to be?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 29, 2015)

Looks like a buckskin, like his dam. NOW are you glad you read our responses and kept watch. You might have missed it if you weren't keeping an eye on her.


----------



## Madison H (May 29, 2015)

Yup, such a cute little boy. I can't get enough of him.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 29, 2015)

This is my two babies. The first is a buckskin splash with blue eyes out of my maiden mare. Stayed up all night, only to have her foal during the day. My filly is a sorrel (minimal pinto). Her mom aborted her colt the year before. I almost missed the birth. Fell asleep and woke up to head and front feet out. Mom was up walking around. Zazzy (buckskin colt) is almost three months. Reba (filly) is a month old.I'm retaining both and will be shown next year. Zazzy is going to mature between 26-28" and Reba between 28-30".


----------



##  (May 29, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! And so glad you kept a good watch on her. He's just precious!!!


----------



## Madison H (May 29, 2015)

Those are some cute foals! I think that the little guys name is Manassas! Now I get to worry about the other mare I have, Amarillo!! Will post more pictures tomorrow. Thanks everyone


----------



## SummerTime (May 30, 2015)

Oh wow! Congratulations!! What a cute little guy!! I'm so glad everything went good! I said don't blink and BAM she had him??!! Lol Did you blink and miss it? Or were you able to be there and assist?

Have fun with your new cutie!!


----------



## Madison H (May 30, 2015)

She was good and had no problems. Big baby though!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 30, 2015)

If you measure his cannon bone (from coronet band to middle of knee) times it by four and than add 2, you will get a height measurement at maturity.

Here's an example: My buckskin colts cannon was 6". Multiply 6 x 4, than add 2. That gives you 26. I add two more for good measure. He should mature between 26-28". Get back to me in three years to see if it is correct. LOL


----------



## Madison H (May 30, 2015)

Ok so he should grow to 32-34". Thanks I wwas wondering cause his dad is 32 and his mom is a lot taller!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 31, 2015)

Congratulations he is lovely


----------



## Madison H (May 31, 2015)

Thanks, here is a picture of him modelling his future halter!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 31, 2015)

Too Cute


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 2, 2015)

He looks awesome modeling in purple!


----------



##  (Jun 3, 2015)

Adorable!!


----------



## Madison H (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks!!


----------



## lkblazin (Jun 8, 2015)

Very cute!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Madison H (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks! He is so sassy and fun to watch!


----------



## Kim P (Jun 20, 2015)

Cute!


----------

